# Ridley Dealers in Denver Metro Area



## ntekrony (Dec 12, 2007)

After looking at Ridleys site, I realized that their dealer page is not very well organized as far as I can tell. Any of you guys (or gals) in the Denver Metro area, preferably around Littleton, know of a shop that carries Ridley products?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

schwab in lakewood


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Excel Sports in Boulder. 


http://www.excelsports.com


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Canyon Cycles - just up Turkey Creek canyon in Kittredge


----------

